# This is how we roll! Awesome aerial jet boat footage!



## PSG-1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Testing out my 18 foot camera pole with the go-pro. Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H5KkKbswuo&list=PLDphjQuc7jqyIzyvTsnlwAO9bPEohHyvq


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 7, 2015)

Very Cool =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2015)

awesome!


----------



## BigTerp (Jan 7, 2015)

That's awesome!! I HAVE to make one of these. What did you use for the pole?


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks! The design is very simple. It's a 10 foot piece of 1/2 steel pipe placed within another length of 3/4" steel pipe, and welded together. At the bottom, is a solid 3/4" round rod, welded into the pipe. This round rod fits the forward seat mount, as well as the rear pintle mount of my jet boat, which I also use for my ski pole.

I fully expected the footage to be wobbly, considering the camera being on a tall pole like that. But to my amazement, it's pretty stable. I guess when you're underway, wind resistance is strong enough to prevent the side-to-side sway that would otherwise be there. Anyhow, I definitely plan to do some more videos with the camera pole!


----------



## Djknyork (Jan 8, 2015)

Sweet video man. Thanks for sharinr!


----------



## Jeeper (Jan 8, 2015)

Bravo Bravo excellent footage...can't wait to see more and they wonder y a jet boat I say why not!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 9, 2015)

Awesome footage! ....but that bro country music effin sucks! ;-)


----------



## dhoganjr (Jan 9, 2015)

Awesome video, great idea.


----------



## DaleH (Jan 10, 2015)

Dayum SKINNY water to boot! Sweet rig


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks guys! 8) 

I like to think of it as my "redneck drone"....hands-free version, LOL!


----------



## reedjj (Jan 10, 2015)

Awesome...I love that u run the salt.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

Super cool footage!!!

For what it's worth, I like that song.


----------



## J Hartman (Jan 19, 2015)

I like it! I want a go pro myself. Will most likely get one in the spring. 

Didn't someone have a video of their boat with taken with a drone too? I can't find that video anymore.


----------



## SaltyGhost (Jan 28, 2015)

GoPro's and Jet-boats do go well together. That's a good idea with that super long pole. I've watch a lot of jet-boat videos and that's the first one I've ever seen like that. I'd like to see if something similar could be done with a kite, which is another version of a red neck drone.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 29, 2015)

SaltyGhost said:


> GoPro's and Jet-boats do go well together. That's a good idea with that super long pole. I've watch a lot of jet-boat videos and that's the first one I've ever seen like that. I'd like to see if something similar could be done with a kite, which is another version of a red neck drone.



I had originally thought of using a kite, but the pole is more secure, regardless of wind speed/direction.


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 22, 2015)

That pole looks so sturdy you could probably put a stripper on it. :wink:


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 22, 2015)

I like!


----------



## brianb2247 (Feb 26, 2015)

love this vid :lol:


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Riverdog said:


> That pole looks so sturdy you could probably put a stripper on it. :wink:



Yeah, but my girlfriend would probably kick my @$$ :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 27, 2015)

PSG-1 said:


> Riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > That pole looks so sturdy you could probably put a stripper on it. :wink:
> ...




Yeah....those women have a way of keeping us out of trouble. :roll:


----------

